# DIY Canopy. DONE



## mahamotorworks

I just made a Canopy for my new 75G tank. I just wanted share it with everyone.




































































































I also built the stand. Here are a couple of links To other fourms that have more pics.
Stand
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/do-y...and-plans.html
Canopy 
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/do-y...nopy-done.html

Thanks

MAHA


----------



## Burks

Very nice work!

Tank looks very nice. What kind of lighting is that? T-5? Sorry but I'm not too up to date on fluorescent lighting.


----------



## mahamotorworks

It is Just Standard 48" Floressant lights, They are 65,000K. I dont know if they are T-5. I bought them at the home depot. The whole thing,Wood, lights and bulb only cost be $55.00. I saved a bunch of money.


----------



## John N.

Wow, that's one monster of a well crafted hood/canopy. Great job, I wish I had the skill and equipment to make something like that. I don't think the bulbs are t-5s since t-5 bulbs are usually about 1/2 inch. You may have t-8 or t-12 bulbs.

-John N.


----------



## epicfish

They're not T5. T5 bulbs are 5/8" in diamater, so they're tiiiiiny.


----------



## Burks

I'm thinking of going a similar route except instead of just running them regular, I'll be overdriving the bulbs. Should give me about 2 WPG for less than $40 or so. Wood is free since my dad has a bunch anyways (which hopefully isn't warped). 

Sure is a bright tank!


----------



## mahamotorworks

Ya It is bright. That photo the water was really cloudy. Here is a pic from when I was done scaping and clear water.










I am re-doing the canopy on my 29G the same way this weekend.

MAHA


----------



## Burks

Keep us updated on the growth and any future problems. I really like it.

Nice looking angel!


----------



## Jimbo205

That canopy looks very sturdy and strong. 

I can't picture that going anywhere very easily. Not like the cat can knock it off. 

How do you reach your hands to the bottom of the tank with the canopy on?


----------



## Left C

mahamotorworks said:


> It is Just Standard 48" Floressant lights, They are 65,000K...


 I believe your "0" key studdered. It's 6500K.


----------



## dnrdarryl

Do you think a canopy like this would provide enough support around the rim for a 55 gallon tank with a broken brace? Or could it be reinforced to do so?


----------



## hoppycalif

If the hood or canopy has a close fit with the front and back of the aquarium I think it could easily act as the brace. But, you couldn't remove it for tank maintenance, and you would need to install it with the tank near empty. This strikes me as a good idea!


----------



## mahamotorworks

I remove the canopy to do Major tank maint, W/C and Major Trims. 

I now have Green Water, When I added my Othet 4 Angels the Ammonia Spiked and I didnt catch it so I have Green Water. I will be doing some W/C in the next couple of days to get rid of it. 

Ya 6500K Typo.

The Frame for the Canopy sits on top of the tank. You can make a wood Frame to fit Over the Broken one. It will need to be Braced also. You would have to Seal the wook really well to it wont swell. It would have to be measured and fitted while the tank is Empty for maximum effect. It will have to be snug. It is an idea worth trying.

MAHA


----------



## ringram

Yes, the green water is likely the combination of the tank still cycling, lots of light and not enough plants(yet) 
Do you run Co2? Do you dose ferts, like No3, Po4, K, iron, etc? If not, its always recommended to start doing so right away, as well as start injecting the Co2. This is, however, assuming that the tank is heavily planted. I'm sure things will settle once the tank gets established and things start growing. Maybe back off on the lighting until then? You have the lights on separate switches right? (I see more than one ballast, so I would guess so, unless they were spliced into one) Nice work on that canopy! That is definately some good craftsmanship. Good luck and enjoy the plants I'm sending you.
-Ryan


----------



## Jimbo205

DIY 160 Watts 6500K lights
Nice work on that canopy! That is definately some good craftsmanship.
Ditto.
160/75=2.13 wpg. Very nice!


----------



## eklikewhoa

looks good!


----------



## Grouper

Thats great! Iv been thinking about making a canopy my self, and came across yours. I think Ill try and tackle this project tomorow afternoon.
Is there any advice you could give me in advance?
even the measurments of the openings would be great!
When its all finsihed up, I plan to try and stain it black. Or ebony?
O yea, One more thing, What kind of wood did you use for the front and sides?
Thanks a bunch!
Alan


----------



## redman88

wow its getting close to Halloween and the ghosts of dead threads are coming back to haunt us


----------



## Andy Ritter

Yeah, he hasn't been online since 1-3-08. I'm not so sure he's going to see this question. :rapture:


----------



## Newt

LOL
For what its worth he has T12 bulbs.


----------



## Grouper

Ok, thanks guys! I have actually since decided to change my design, So ill be able to access the whole tank easly.


----------

